# Lathe Dust Hood - Long



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

*Lathe Dust Hood - Joe Friday version*

Here’s my third try at a lathe dust hood.

It uses a register boot which holds a floor register and a connector which goes between a downspout and 4” underground drain line. The 45* on the back isn't necessary but I like it.
Hardware cloth is to keep bits of sandpaper from being sucked in.

Post type is another option, my first was PVC pipe with a 90* elbow. I found 1” steel tubing in my scrap bin and cut/welded it but PVC pipe works fine. 

The square section of the drain connector is cut off. This will leave a tube with a heavy flange at the rear. Cut or turn a hole in your wood for the drain tube to slip through. With the drain tube through the hole, cover with hardware cloth and install the back connector.

The horizontal blocks at the rear of the head are optional; tee nut are on the inside of the blocks. This allows rotating the head in any position around the arm. On the PVC pipe I used to start with I just drilled holes for the screws and screwed it on. 
The jig vertical post section can be rotated in the banjo (same as the tool rest for turning the inside of a bowl). 
You can also mount the entire jig from the bottom of your banjo if it works better that way for you.

A couple of minutes with the tin snips and the rectangular boot was oval. Apply psa velcro to register boot as you wish. 
You can have an oval head, rectangular head, or no head. They all lock in any rotation position and slip on/off easily.

Cut a plastic file folder (or other material) any shape you wish and apply psa backed velcro. I also made a “choker”. A section of small rod goes the length of the opening. A short piece of Velcro in the center is enough to keep ithe choker in place, vacuum does the rest. Any time you wish to use it you can choke off the intake from one side. For example when sanding a bowl interior or platter only the working side is open allowing maximum suction rather than also pulling air from the back side of the item. 

Make a wood banjo unless you are going to use the lathe banjo. Most of the time I will use the lathe banjo. There are cases with soft wood when I will want to use the lathe banjo and tool rest to support a drill for very light sanding.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

*Additional Picutres*

Additional Pictures


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I wasted my money on a Shop Fox dust hood with adjustable stand thinking it would not get in way of tool rest and wood mounted on lathe. Found removing the yellow dust hood and using a magnet to hold pipe to ways simple and effective when sanding or turning dry or spalted wood. Do not worry about wet wood or collecting shavings. 

My $4.00 HF magnet will hold 4” flex line anywhere needed along the ways or tool rest without getting sucked up into DC. My fancy adjustable Shop Fox Collector more of a P.I.T.A. 

Don't over think it!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been using one of those Penn State cheap ass plastic ones for years. I guess it worked because I'm still using it but I cuss it almost everytime. The hose keeps flopping off and I broke the swiveling top collector very shorty after getting it. The whole thing has been glued up several times after it cracked.
I think it's time to do what you just did. thanks for posting.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for that post, NC. 
I like the idea of the choker
great setup

...and you gave me a very cool idea with the banjo
I'm going to see if I can use my broken banjo scrap and modify a holder to work like your setup


I LOVE this forum!!!!
thank you....


----------

